# Basic Question on Making Hookups



## HMF (Aug 31, 2011)

You have your VFD, relays, switches, potentiometer and enclosure. 
Power is incoming from the single phase 220, to a disconnect, outgoing to the motor via the VFD.

You need to make hookups, some to the VFD, some to a terminal strip, some to the disconnect.

Do you put U-shaped connectors on the wires to the VFD or just twist the strands together? What about the connectors? How do you make a neat job of it?

Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## Highpower (Aug 31, 2011)

Use crimp terminals. I prefer using the "eyelet" type when possible. (Less chance of the terminal coming off if the screw loosens up from vibration, or if you accidentally snag a wire on something.)

Some terminal strips use a screw clamp similar to what is used on the circuit breakers in your main panel. Just strip the end of the wire and insert straight into the terminal strip and snug down the screw.

Aluminum or plastic "conduit" for bundling loose wires together.

But I am NOT an electrician, so maybe it's not so neat after all....  :


----------



## HMF (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, fellas. Yes, that is precisely what I wanted to know. I meant spade connectors, but understand why eyelets are better.

By screw clamps, you mean that there is a plate of metal below the screw that the screw tightens down on. Those you say can use bare twisted wires, though I could see also using spaded connectors under the screw also.

I want to make sure things don't short out. 


Nelson


----------



## Starlight Tools (Aug 31, 2011)

Ah heck just stuff awire into the hole, if a few starnds hang over onto the other side, so be it, they will only add tot e excitement. LOL

Nelson, I keep a bin of Crimp connectors, actually three bins, each sorted by size and type. Connectors, like straight through and bullet in one, Round and fork / spades in another, and the third is male and female push on connectors in a variety od sizes, 1/8, 3/16 and 1/4 insulated, non insulated and flag.

Then there are all the crimpers required to set each one. The Klein 1005 crimping tool gets the most use!

Walter


----------



## HMF (Aug 31, 2011)

Walter, I will get myself a small supply of each.

I will need the Klein crimper also. I like Klein tools- especially their rubber-handled screwdrivers.

I have some dandy Klein cutters and Snap On Cutters and linesman's, so I am all set there.

Thanks.

Nelson


----------

